
Show HN: Top Movies by Genre - blueadept111
http://nextbestmovie.com
======
elzi
Handy!

Quick UX improvement I can think of:

Make the movie title an anchor to the page's IMDB instead of the score. Or
both!

------
PolBaladas
Looks Cool! Scraping or API? (imdb’s i guess)

~~~
blueadept111
Thanks! :) It's Scraping... yet to add Rotten Tomatoes.

